# m1v files ? how to play them?



## CyCo (Jan 5, 2006)

i used vcd cutter to cut clips from avi files ...

they resulted in this format called m1v which i cdnt find any player that plays it .. i googled for a lot of softwares that say that they do play it , but they never do ...

any alternatives / any solution ??


----------



## desertwind (Jan 5, 2006)

m1v is MPEG-1 Video File. In simple terms m1v is mpg without sound. It will play in just any players.

m1v+mp3 = mpg.


----------



## dreams (Jan 5, 2006)

m1v plays fine in Real Player and also try in Apple Quicktime..

And also b4 using VCD Cutter juz goto View - Options and Select Extract Tab..

In it u can c various categories and under Extract Frames check Save as mpg.. and now if u cut the vids it wil b saved as mpg vid..

Happy Cuttin..


----------



## ishaan (Jan 5, 2006)

*filext.com/detaillist.php?extdetail=m1v&Search=Search


----------



## CyCo (Jan 7, 2006)

dreams said:
			
		

> m1v plays fine in Real Player and also try in Apple Quicktime..
> 
> And also b4 using VCD Cutter juz goto View - Options and Select Extract Tab..
> 
> ...




it didnt play in my real player 2.0 build 6.0.11
it just hangs

i selected the option . but when i cut the *AVI *file and then save, it gives only the m1v option .....


----------



## CyCo (Jan 7, 2006)

ishaan said:
			
		

> *filext.com/detaillist.php?extdetail=m1v&Search=Search



kno that .. didnt help .. srry


----------



## CyCo (Jan 12, 2006)

can ne1 think of sumthin else ??


----------



## CyCo (Jan 12, 2006)

can ne1 think of sumthin else ??


----------



## CyCo (Jan 12, 2006)

can ne1 think of sumthin else??


----------



## abhinavrakesh (Jan 14, 2006)

Download and Install any codec pack like KLITE search for codec pack and after installing you can play any file you want


----------



## Keith Sebastian (Jan 14, 2006)

Rename the file extension to mpg or mpeg.

Eg: filename.m1v --> filename.mpg

Before you rename -

To show extensions in Windows Explorer - Tools>Folder Options>View>Advance Settings>Uncheck "Hide extensions for known filetypes"

Don't forget to reset this option later.

-Keith


----------



## vijay_7287 (Jan 14, 2006)

^^^^
even tht is not workin


----------



## CyCo (Jan 14, 2006)

@Keith Sebastian that doesnt work ...

i already have klite codec pack .. it doesnt make m1v files work


----------



## alib_i (Jan 15, 2006)

I tried the same ...
and quite frankly speaking VCDCutter is the worst software you can use for splitting avis

It doesnt have enough options .. and worst part is that it doesnt save properly indexed files.
I'm quite certain that problem is not with your codecs .. it's with the file ..
The m1v file it creates is just a stripped avi file .. it works only in VLC Player

I would suggest you instead use Virtual Dub for this.

-----
alibi


----------



## slugger (Jan 15, 2006)

Keith Sebastian said:
			
		

> Rename the file extension to mpg or mpeg.
> 
> Eg: filename.m1v --> filename.mpg
> 
> ...



I've been doing this 4 long and it works just fine. I then play those files in Winamp. Actualyy if i've not forgotten, i played this file in winamp even without renaming the extension. Before inserting the file in the playlist, I just selected the All Files (*.*) option in the filetype window
Also no point saving it as *.avi, if all you need is the video and have no use of the sound.


----------



## mack (Jan 15, 2006)

desertwind said:
			
		

> m1v is MPEG-1 Video File. In simple terms m1v is mpg without sound. It will play in just any players.
> 
> m1v+mp3 = mpg.


True to the word, like desertwind said.
Now, for your question you can use any alternative like
Ex. 1) Real Alternative
2) QuickTime Alternative or
3) BS Player
If you are sick with these players    you can opt. to re-encode these m1v files to avi using VirtualDub I'm sure you've heard of it!   Just be sure you have the Div-X Codec so it becomes compact or choose any other codec of your choice.
Hint: For all these softwares just Google for them they are absolutely free!!! 
You can use WindowsMovie Maker 2 to add the specific background music to the m1v files.


----------



## CyCo (Jan 15, 2006)

will try and tell


----------



## CyCo (Jan 22, 2006)

doesnt wrk


----------

